# 3view of MiG-27 with AL-31 engine released



## rousseau (Apr 7, 2008)

stolen from airwarfareforum


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2008)

Yep nice shots.Maybe something accurate? 

Source unknown.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice pics


----------

